# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Clifford Essex with H1215T

## hhold

Hi all

anyone familiar with Clifford Essex Tenor Strings particularly the ultra heavy gaufe
http://www.cliffordessex.net/index.p...&productId=785
I play a Harmony H1215T - 'Irish' tuning - and my G stings gauge 42 is a little floppy. would a 44 gauge correct this or is it still too low? Also is a E string gauge 15 not a little too heavy?
Thanks.

----------


## fox

13p 20w 30w 45w is a good well balanced set for most players. 
Your local music store should have  single guitar strings in stock.

----------


## Harley Marty

> Hi all
> 
> anyone familiar with Clifford Essex Tenor Strings particularly the ultra heavy gaufe
> http://www.cliffordessex.net/index.p...&productId=785
> I play a Harmony H1215T - 'Irish' tuning - and my G stings gauge 42 is a little floppy. would a 44 gauge correct this or is it still too low? Also is a E string gauge 15 not a little too heavy?
> Thanks.


@hhold there are a lot of players more qualified than me to comment on the tension issue with your guitar. My (limited) experience in putting thick strings on instruments with fixed bridges can throw out the intonation which really grates at my ears especially when playing chords. Thanks for pointing out that website I'm going to order some of their strings.
I notice that you have a Yamaha Venova, how serious of an instrument is it?

----------


## fox

They do sell an octave mandola set that would give you two sets of tenor guitars strings....
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLIFFORD-...FThjcN4lHui1PA

----------


## Dacraw54

For GDAE tuning I’d use either J72 or J76.

----------


## fox

Hi Dacraw, am I right in saying that J76 sets are 52 35 25 15?
If so what tenor guitar do you use?
.

----------


## hhold

Hi 
Thanks for the input.
The Venova is a not a toy. Achieving the right pitch is almost as difficult as playing a Soprano Sax. Fingering is straightforward. It sometimes sounds like a Snake charmer's flute. I wouldn't gig with it but can would play it on holiday or at 'picnic' sessions

----------

Harley Marty

----------


## dadsaster

This is helpful for seeing what thickness string will give you the right feel: http://www.stringtensionpro.com/

I'd try 014, 022, 032, 048

----------


## fox

> This is helpful for seeing what thickness string will give you the right feel: http://www.stringtensionpro.com/
> 
> I'd try 014, 022, 032, 048


Those are hight tension strings, why would you use such thick gauges? Do you use a very thick pick or have a short scale guitar?
What is you playing style? 
I am always interested to find out theses things  :Smile: 

I may be wrong but I think that generally speaking tenor guitars were originally designed to use tenor banjo tuning and tenor banjo string tensions?
 I know modern guitars like the Blueridge, can take up to 100lb of total tension. 
Maybe some of the other makes are also overbuilt and might be safe with heavy gauges?
However I would be nervous going too high with any vintage guitar and stick to around 75-80lb total tension.

----------


## Dacraw54

We’re talking GDAE tuning.  You need heavier gauges to reduce sloppiness.  The J72 Mandola set will give you two sets of TG strings.  Use the tension calculator to see if the J76 set would do.  Do NOT use Mandola strings for CGDA tuning on a TG.

----------


## fox

The mandola strings I linked are 12 20 30 44, perfect for GDAE tuning on a 23” scale.

----------

Harley Marty

----------

